#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  "Serge"

## SuperFuzz

Hey folks, I'm not sure what type of entity (good spirit, bad spirit, angel... etc.), but something identified itself as "Serge" to me, out of the blue. I was just wondering about what I can do to find out more about this "Serge", and what do you think? Could it be a spirit guide?

----------


## VIRAL

Serge is a european name. Could be anybody, living or otherwise. All you have to go by is what he tells you. People who have not much to do with you will pop up from time to time, just acknowledge them and move on, unless it is something more.

----------


## SuperFuzz

Well, he introduced himself shortly after I started looking for spiritual aid with music.

----------

